# Stress and hypno???



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

Here's the deal...we are moving to another state. My husband started his job there on Monday so now I am, in essence, a single mom (although I don't have to work, but we won't go there, at least not today!). Anyway, I am one huge ball of stress. We are having trouble finding a house that will work for us. We need to be near good schools but we can't aford the houses in those neighborhoods without stretching ourselves awfuly thin. My husband wants a workshop like we have here, but down there it is just too dang hard to find a house with any land at all. Selling this house is just awful for me. I have to keep it absolutely spotless and picked up at all times (NOT easy with two very active boys!) and I never know when the realtor will call to bring someone over (so far ONE person has seen the house). It is making me really jumpy. I am scared they will just show up and I will be in the shower or on the potty or something!







I am trying to take it all in stride, but it is hard! I locked myself out of the house yesterday and had to use a Blockbuster video membership card to break back in. As a result I was 20 minutes late picking up my kindergartner at school. You should have heard the maniacal laughter coming out of me when I realized I'd shut the door, I'd forgotten my keys, and when I turned to go back in, the dang thing was LOCKED! If I wouldn't have laughed I would have gone screaming running down the street!So, I really need to get rid of some of this stress before I go crazy. I have thought about doing the hypno, but the only time I have to do it is after the kids are in bed and by then I am having a very hard time keeping my eyes open long enough to even brush my teeth. The other times I have done the hypno, it has been beneficial, but there has always been a stretch of a few days where I get even more stressed and anxious before the benefits kick in. I cannot be more stressed and anxious and start having panic attacks and handle the kids and the house at the same time. So, opinions please, do I do the hypno or try to find some other means of stress relief? Or do I chuck it all and head off to Bermuda???


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Lauralee... DO the HYPNO!!! Yes!! Just before sleep, I put my headphones nearby my head, and the volume up, then if I fall asleep, the headphones aren't on my ears! I have similar stresses, and the HT (as well as my faith) is keeping me sane. I would go into my litany of stress, but it would stress me out to list it, but suffice it to say, very much like what you are going through as well... Finding time to do the HT translates to 1/2 hour just as you drop off to sleep, and it doesn't hurt if you sleep through it anyway... sometimes you have to put yourself first in order to keep everyone else going!You ever hear the story of the oxygen mask? The flight attendents tell mothers to put their masks on first before they put it on their children; instinctively, we moms do the opposite, but if we don't take care of ourselves, we have little left for others who are depending on us... so yes, do the hypno and don't worry or anticipate how you will or will not react to it, because your subconscious mind knows what is needed...God bless and my prayers and thoughts are with you for brighter days ahead... Hang in there, and when all settles down, call me and we'll go to Bermuda together!!! LOL


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I am in on Bermuda, I will find some bermuda shorts, now there is a scary thought you can think of when your stressed lauralee, me and my white legs in Bermuda shorts, hey the whole gang in bermuda shorts.







LOLGo for it Lauralee, it can only help.There is also no reason why you cannot do other things as well at the same time too,if time permits of course. Part of this also is all about taking a little time to rest and regenerate our resources. All the best in finding a house Lauralee.  Maybe as the situation moves along it will get easier somewhat also as you get more use to it. Nevertheless, I can understand it being very stressful indeed. If there is more we can do let us know.


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

Ok, the hypno is going into the CD player tonight!!! Now I just need to decide which one to listen to!







I can just see us all now, on the beach, drinks in hand, soaking up the sun (heck, reflecting the sun might be more accurate!), not a care in the world!! Can we go tomorrow???!!!???


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

(((((((Lauralee))))))Went through this very ordeal a year ago. I can surely sympathize.







Words of advice...... remember, no matter what, things *will* work out as they should. And keep breathing, deeply. Like Eric said, use any and all methods of 'stress relief'. See his thread below on the page here; it has a link that is loaded with techniques.Ok, I got my shorts packed..........







BQ


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Virtual bermuda tours







http://www.bermudatourism.com/default.asp?page=map_page.html Tape two Laura or your favorite.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2003)

Thumbs up on what everyone else here is saying, Lauralee..... the hypno is good for what ails us..... good luck with the move.Evie


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

Just got back from a very relaxing, although virtual, vacation to Bermuda! You should be getting your postcards in the mail any day now!I put the hypno in the CD player Wednesday night and promptly fell asleep. I haven't "listened" since then because my husband has returned from afar for the weekend and I won't listen to it if he is in bed, too. Why? I don't know! Anyway, tomorrow night I will turn it on again before I go to sleep. I have had the Inner Peace program for quite some time, I just have never listened to it. That is what I put in on Wednesday. I slept through it all, so have no idea what Mike said. Should I listen to it at least once when I am not asleep or is it ok to listen to it every time while I am asleep??? I believe it is ok to do that (sleep), but I wanted to make sure. Thanks!!!If you need me, I'll be in Bermuda!!!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Lauralee, "Should I listen to it at least once when I am not asleep or is it ok to listen to it every time while I am asleep???"You can do both.







Awaiting my postcard.







No problem if it has bermuda girls on it in Bikini's.







"If you need me, I'll be in Bermuda!!! "Distraction is a powerful tool in IBS!


----------

